# [MEETUP] Auckland, October 13th 2004 8:00 pm



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey all you Kiwi lurkers out there, join me for the great Auckland Photographic meetup!  All you non-kiwis, you have 1 months to get your arse in gear and fly to Auckland to meet up with us 

click here to find out more!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh yeah... seeya next month...


I wish :roll:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2004)

The meet-up is ON! NOW! WOW!
Can't wait to hear who was there and what will come out of it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey,yeah...it is!!!!!!  I'm wonderin about this myself....


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 15, 2004)

lol, more interest has come up from you guys than the actual turnout - I met a cool guy named kevin with the nikon d-70, we are definately going to be in touch for some photoshoots around the auckland area.

There is always next month for you guys to join in


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 16, 2004)

Join in?
Me?
Next month?

Well, who helps me dig that hole through the centre of the earth, for all around is too far to go........

(Not that I wouldn't love to come and join you for a photographic expedition round Auckland, but...)


----------

